# 5E3 amp kits



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anyone out there know if there is any place in Canada that might make amp kits for a 5E3 Fender Deluxe?

I know about a number of places in the USA, but there's all that border stuff to deal with even bringing it across USPS in the mail. I'd like to build an amp and I'm researching what avenues there are available.

Thanks Kim


'02 Les Paul Studio
'06 Telecaster
Dr. Z Maz Jr 2 x 10
'75 Garnet Stencil (Mann)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think Trinity amp kits in Toronto might have what you are looking for.

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Trinity Amps. I've built two of the kits so far - an 18Watt and a TC15. Both sound awesome. I don't think you can go wrong with Trinity.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Another vote for Trinity! I built two of the 5E3 kits - they are sold complete with all parts, transformers and tubes. You just need to supply an enclosure and the speaker.

Stephen at Trinity is THE man to deal with.... excellent all around!

AJC

PS I also have built two of their TC15's, an 18 watt sIII and an original 15 watter... and I am slated to receive the 1st Triwatt kit when its available next month.  GREAT amps!


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

another 5E3 builder from Trinity here. Can't go wrong with the kit, or support.


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks I'll take a look at the Trinity site and check it out. 

I've looked at the Weber site and their kits are $490 USD and include a Weber 12" and the cab...of course there is exchange rate, shipping, customs and tax to consider.

Was the Marshall 18 watt a difficult build (as this will be my first) I am an electrician by trade, so I know a little about wiring and such.

Kim


----------

